# Sub-contractor needed-Toronto, Ontario



## TerryfromCanada (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello guys and gals. We need sub-contractor for this season. Rather then buy another truck, decided to see who has a truck and needs work. Please let me know.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Terry,
Can't PM you. What areas are you looking for ?
I might be interested.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I know a few people looking for work. What major intersections are the lots near and how long do you think they should take?

Give me a call if you would like, 416 737 8978


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Since he can't PM , I guess a phone number would be good,, 705-818-6512 , Give me a call.


----------

